# Bavarian Technic diagnostic tool



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that some of the diesel owners in here have the Bavarian Technic diagnostic tool. Do any of you with the tool know if it will tell you the state of your DEF at any given point in time? Since low DEF is a warning item, there must be a code for it in there somewhere.

Thanks,
 <TED>


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I remember someone asking about this before and think the consensus at the time was that it does not. I am sure once you get so low that your car warns you that then you end up with a code that the tool would see, but that would seem pointless at that point.


----------



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> I remember someone asking about this before and think the consensus at the time was that it does not. I am sure once you get so low that your car warns you that then you end up with a code that the tool would see, but that would seem pointless at that point.


OK, thanks!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Of course with no 100% way to lookup the codes then it could very well be telling people and they have no idea. I have a BT and ran codes a couple months ago and got two but could not find anything online that actually explained to me what they were.


----------



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> Of course with no 100% way to lookup the codes then it could very well be telling people and they have no idea. I have a BT and ran codes a couple months ago and got two but could not find anything online that actually explained to me what they were.


I just ordered one since I am not developing much confidence in my dealer! Doesn't BT have a listing of all the applicable codes? (Someone in here with a tool seemed to know a bunch of the more obscure codes (in a thread called shadow codes) though I don't remember if that was on a diesel specific forum or not.)


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I got one for the same reason. I searched for a listing but never could find one or one that had the ones I saw. I had one shadow code actually, but no idea what it or the other one was. Maybe I should go digging in the other forum sections again to see if I can find the thread you are referring too.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Snipe656 said:


> I got one for the same reason. I searched for a listing but never could find one or one that had the ones I saw. *I had one shadow code actually, but no idea what it or the other one was.* Maybe I should go digging in the other forum sections again to see if I can find the thread you are referring too.


Doesn't BT tell you what the code(s) mean?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

anE934fun said:


> Doesn't BT tell you what the code(s) mean?


As I said, I could not find anything that would tell me what the codes were. The other code, non shadow, someone on here even posted up that their car had it as well and he too could not find anywhere what it meant.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

Comes down to that you have to search for all the codes, google first, Bavarian wiki helps, some are listed on e90post...
Software indicates what some codes area and if they are sill present or not that pretty much it.
Forgot to mentioned, I emailed Bavarian Tech asking to implement DEF system in the software; responses was positive but not definite date.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I tried those search methods with no success then finally just gave up.


----------



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> I tried those search methods with no success then finally just gave up.


The thread I was referring to was in this forum and the codes that were explained were ones apparently indicating that the user had installed a performance mod which affected his warranty. The thread was called "More Shadow Codes".


----------



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> I got one for the same reason. I searched for a listing but never could find one or one that had the ones I saw. I had one shadow code actually, but no idea what it or the other one was. Maybe I should go digging in the other forum sections again to see if I can find the thread you are referring too.


Snipe,

I assume you have the Excel spreadsheet with the list of codes and what BT knows about them. If not, I'd be glad to send you one. It does include some of the more esoteric codes such as those that detect a tuner module on your car. (The tool can apparently clear those codes as well!)


----------



## TForan (Sep 1, 2010)

Tedj101 said:


> The thread I was referring to was in this forum and the codes that were explained were ones apparently indicating that the user had installed a performance mod which affected his warranty. The thread was called "More Shadow Codes".


 That was BS from an anti mod guy.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

Tedj101 said:


> The thread I was referring to was in this forum and the codes that were explained were ones apparently indicating that the user had installed a performance mod which affected his warranty. The thread was called "More Shadow Codes".


That was a form of sarcasm from the poster, lets not spread rumors :thumbup: 
I have not seen post yet with definite Tune Code related to JBD. Our ds often show codes which are related to Software bags and emissions system (including DEF system) seen all on my d, nothing related to JBD thus far.


----------



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

TForan said:


> That was BS from an anti mod guy.


While that may be true, I have a spread sheet from Bavarian Technic which lists two codes that it refers to as tuner detection codes. They are 2D18 which BMW refers to as manipulation maximum air mass and 2D25C which BMW refers to as external tuning box detected. Whatever the validity of that other post was, those don't sound like BS to me and I have to have faith in the knowledge of my diagnostic tool supplier:angel:...

<TED>


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

ted cods you are listed are related to tuners; BUT they never been posted on this forum in relationship to ds or JBD. Thread you mentioned and the response to TForan original question was a jock - lets not spread rumors :thumbup: 
BTW TForans codes start with 4, I would not be surprised they are all related to emissions system in some way


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Pretty sure within some thread on here Ronin has mentioned the mass air one for our cars with the tuning boxes.


----------



## TForan (Sep 1, 2010)

Tedj101 said:


> While that may be true, I have a spread sheet from Bavarian Technic which lists two codes that it refers to as tuner detection codes. They are 2D18 which BMW refers to as manipulation maximum air mass and 2D25C which BMW refers to as external tuning box detected. Whatever the validity of that other post was, those don't sound like BS to me and I have to have faith in the knowledge of my diagnostic tool supplier:angel:...
> 
> <TED>


 Ted

Here are the ones I was wondering about. Anything on the spreadsheet?

4C4F

4674

4DEC

44CF

4DDB


----------



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

TForan said:


> Ted
> 
> Here are the ones I was wondering about. Anything on the spreadsheet?
> 
> ...


No, it doesn't list any codes starting with a 4. Sorry!


----------



## TForan (Sep 1, 2010)

Tedj101 said:


> No, it doesn't list any codes starting with a 4. Sorry!


 Thanks for checking. The mystery continues.


----------

